# Looking for a sable male.



## linder81 (Jan 5, 2011)

I am looking for a sable color male puppy. Does anyone know a good breeder who has sables? Preferably near northwest Louisiana, if not I can always have the pup shipped to me. Any help would be great, thanks guys.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

pretty much any working line breeder you can search for on google.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

linder81 said:


> I am looking for a sable color male puppy. Does anyone know a good breeder who has sables? Preferably near northwest Louisiana, if not I can always have the pup shipped to me. Any help would be great, thanks guys.


You might want to think about what besides coat color you are looking to find in your dog.


----------



## linder81 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes color is not the only thing I'm looking for but I am starting with the color I prefer then going from there. I have experience with training an working with this breed. I have been a police officer for many years and have had them as my k9s. I am partial to the sable color so I am looking for that color then will choose one with the right temperament and drive that I need.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Frederick Maryland
www.wildhauskennels.com
Sequoyah German Shepherds

I have seen some very nice working dogs from all three of these (two of these breeders are on the forum). None are in Louisiana but if you are willing to ship they're worth it. They also produce sables.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What kind of temperament and drive do you need? Try to be specific as possible so someone here can make some good recommendations for you.

Are you aware of all the different lines and working lines of this breed?

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

linder81 said:


> Yes color is not the only thing I'm looking for but I am starting with the color I prefer then going from there. I have experience with training an working with this breed. I have been a police officer for many years and have had them as my k9s. I am partial to the sable color so I am looking for that color then will choose one with the right temperament and drive that I need.


I can tell you right now that a reputable breeder will not allow you to choose your dog. They spend time with the puppies from day one and want the match to work so they will choose the dog that best fits your temperament desires.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> I can tell you right now that a reputable breeder will not allow you to choose your dog. They spend time with the puppies from day one and want the match to work so they will choose the dog that best fits your temperament desires.


This is true. So even if the breeder produces a litter of 7 sables and one bicolor, if the bicolor is the one who fits what you need/want as far as temperament and drive... That is the puppy the breeder is going to offer you. Regardless of your color PREFERENCE, temperament is MOST important.

I had been looking for a black/red when I got my solid black boy. When I got my black/tan female I had a preference for sables.


----------



## linder81 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok maybe I need to be more specific, I'm asking for information on breeders who breed sable color dogs. I know most breeders pick for you after 6 weeks usually when they learn there temperament tests done or when they learn there temperament so they know which one fits your needs the best. There are a ton of breeders that I find who only have black and red or Black and Tan litters. So that's why I'm asking if anyone knows breeders who have sable pups. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

linder81 said:


> Ok maybe I need to be more specific, I'm asking for information on breeders who breed sable color dogs. I know most breeders pick for you after 6 weeks usually when they learn there temperament tests done or when they learn there temperament so they know which one fits your needs the best. There are a ton of breeders that I find who only have black and red or Black and Tan litters. So that's why I'm asking if anyone knows breeders who have sable pups. Thanks again for the help.


 
Do a general search of working line german shepherd breeders. Pretty much every working line breeder will have sable dogs. If you want a DDR line, search DDR dogs. Czech, west german, Slavic, etc.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Check out the three I linked above. Someone else may have other suggestions.

You can also type in "working line breeders" in the search function of the forum to find threads that list other breeders who would have sables.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

linder81 said:


> There are a ton of breeders that I find who only have black and red or Black and Tan litters. So that's why I'm asking if anyone knows breeders who have sable pups. Thanks again for the help.


Those are either the show line or the pet line breeders you're seeing those colors from.

If you want a sable, you'll have to go with a working line. Working line breeders typically breed the all blacks, sables, and bi colors.

People want you to be more specific about the temperament and activity level you're looking for. Did you want to do any dog sports? Any specific goals for the dog? Is the dog for protection? Color is typically one of the last things people care about when making breeder recommendations.

If you don't want to get into all that... just search old threads for working line breeders. There's literally thousands of them. Lots of members here are also working line breeders that typically get recommended. Just do a little digging.


----------



## linder81 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok I'll check out the sites you posted. An I'm looking for one that has a good drive to be able to train in search and rescue and good with kids. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

linder81 said:


> Ok I'll check out the sites you posted. An I'm looking for one that has a good drive to be able to train in search and rescue and good with kids. Thanks again for your help.


SAR dogs, look at Gildaf K9 and Shraderhaus. I know Gildaf has a couple dogs they work in SAR and several pups have gone to SAR homes. Weberhaus, Shraderhaus, Johnson-Haus...theres several


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry if it seems like people are poking for information. It's just that the sable part is the easiest. Every working line breeder in the world has sables. The hard part is matching you with a breeder that produces the temperament, nerves and drives you're looking for. Since you plan on doing SAR those are all important. Are you already hooked up with a team?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

k9imports | von Tajgetosz German Shepherds | German Shepherd Breeders


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

linder81 said:


> I am looking for a sable color male puppy. Does anyone know a good breeder who has sables? Preferably near northwest Louisiana, if not I can always have the pup shipped to me. Any help would be great, thanks guys.


Carmspack

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=311393

My pup from her. He was picked by Carmen for SAR as that is my goal. I had no color preference.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sportwaffen K9

The breeder is a K9 officer and will get you what you want, no BS or time wasting.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

linder81 said:


> Yes color is not the only thing I'm looking for but I am starting with the color I prefer then going from there. I have experience with training an working with this breed. I have been a police officer for many years and have had them as my k9s. I am partial to the sable color so I am looking for that color then will choose one with the right temperament and drive that I need.


What kennels did your department get their dogs from? That may be a good place to start, especially if you already have a relationship with them.

David Winners


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

We got our sable male from a breeder called Wendelin Farms. Not in your area, they are in Quebec, Canada, but they breed great dogs, many who go on to be working and competition dogs. They also will fly dogs out to their new owners for an additional fee. 

http://www.wendelinfarm.com/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice dogs...and a trip to Quebec might be fun


----------



## Wustenbergerland (Nov 29, 2012)

It will be better to contact the breeders near you for sable pups. If it will not get the pups according to your choice, then its good to get your desired colored sable pups by shipping. At CA, there are huge breeders with sable pups. You just visit their websites and place the order. ** comment removed by ADMIN. Advertising**


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah our pup from Wendelin Farms was great! It's a small family owned farm, and they do a great job of socializing their puppies. 

We live in Quebec, though not near by, as the farm is on the border of Quebec and Ontario right near the petawawa military base (sorry I know everything in relation to army bases haha). We actually drove about 13 hours there and back to bring Thor home. 

Needless to say I think he's a pretty sweet pup!





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Chantald said:


> Yeah our pup from Wendelin Farms was great! It's a small family owned farm, and they do a great job of socializing their puppies.
> 
> We live in Quebec, though not near by, as the farm is on the border of Quebec and Ontario right near the petawawa military base (sorry I know everything in relation to army bases haha). We actually drove about 13 hours there and back to bring Thor home.
> 
> ...


 
he's gorgeous!!! I love his head! That face of his is just precious!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

That 3rd pic looks just like Eli!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Chantald said:


> Yeah our pup from Wendelin Farms was great! It's a small family owned farm, and they do a great job of socializing their puppies.
> 
> We live in Quebec, though not near by, as the farm is on the border of Quebec and Ontario right near the petawawa military base (sorry I know everything in relation to army bases haha). We actually drove about 13 hours there and back to bring Thor home.
> 
> ...


Lol used to train up at Petewawa when I was a weekend warrior. The best food in the Army and the worst weather all in one place. 
Nice looking dog do you work him at all?


----------

